# I just bought an R32



## Spartan500 (Sep 26, 2005)

I just bought an R32 and i need help picking the right parts. If any one could give me advice i would be happy. My R32 is a GTS by the way.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey man thats awesome to hear. Depends what your looking for. Since I got an RB20DET in my 240sx, this website has saved me huge.

http://racebread.com/smf/index.php

or if your in Canada like myself

http://www.scimotors.com/intro.html

These guys know their shit about skylines man, trust me


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

well 1st things 1st, i think u need to post up some pics!!! hehehehe


----------



## Spartan500 (Sep 26, 2005)

:thumbup: what up thanks for the replys how do i post pics


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Spartan500 said:


> :thumbup: what up thanks for the replys how do i post pics


if you read the rules/info you would know


http://www.nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=631064&postcount=5


----------



## EightySix200SX (Jul 2, 2005)

nice. where did you get it from. U live in torrance, CA? i live in GARDENA well damn close too it. yea post uo some pics. I was looking to buy a R32 GTS-t. and what did u pay for it if u dont mind sharing


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

> if you read the rules/info you would know


PFFFT, who reads rules....hehehehe

I just use http://www.imageshack.us/ to host the picture
once done right click your hosted picture
go to properties
highlight the image filename, the whole filename/address.
right click and copy
then click on the little yellow mountain icon above where you write you reply
but u have to be in avanced reply
after clickin the mountain icon a little box will pop up right click on the area u have to type and click paste
click done and u should see this kind of text:

http://www.topsecretjpn.com/v35england.jpg[/IMG ] [COLOR=Red]<--- it looks like this cos i put a space inbetween the last G and the ] icon.[/COLOR]
and after u post it should look like this:
[IMG]http://www.topsecretjpn.com/v35england.jpg


----------



## Spartan500 (Sep 26, 2005)

I traded my 65' chevy impala for it to some rich kid in malibu. i'm not to sure if my pictures came out


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

your not getting the whole filename/address


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

you got your Silky Johnson quote wrong.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Hows it go Brandon?
And where are these pics!?!?!?!


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> Hows it go Brandon?
> And where are these pics!?!?!?!


Well done on your buy, nothing better than a R32. I just posted a page on NEO 6 Engines in a R32, that would be killer and im sure there wouldnt be too many over there with one of those in it..... So where's the pic's.

Oh yeh we ship world wide if ya need anything...


----------

